# Amazon Prime Videos vs Netflix



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Which has better video and audio? Won't the audio be compressed with either one compared to bluray?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have both and really don't see much difference in picture quality or hear much difference in audio quality. Interface OTOH there is a huge difference with Netflix being much more user friendly. I liken Netflix and Amazon Prime picture to a good DVD and the audio... meh, it's okay but does not compare to a Blu-ray.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Pretty much agree with what Nova said. I have both and honestly I only peruse Amazon Prime videos if I can't find anything on Netflix.


----------



## arkiedan (Oct 20, 2013)

I've had Amazon Prime for several years and had Netflix for a year, until two or three months ago when I dropped it. Video and Audio about the same, in my view, but other than their movie offerings they're wildly different. Amazon Prime free (mostly) two-day (mostly) shipping, tons of free music (from my computer to my AVR,) and tons of free ebooks make it a no-brainer for me. If I didn't care about anything but movies I'd have stayed with Netflix and dropped Amazon Prime. Oh yeah, my perception is that Netflix has more recent movies while Amazon Prime has more older films. Seeing as how I'm 78 you can guess my preferences.

And yeah, their HD offerings are not up to Blu Ray or even Directv, audio or video, but they're both pretty good, although on my ISP Netflix seems to be throttled down fairly often where Amazon Prime maintains high quality regardless of traffic. By the way; I also subscribe to Acorn TV to watch a lot of British offerings and their video quality is terrible, far behind either Netflix or Amazon. 

The bottom-line? If you're not an old skinflint like me get them both. 

lddude:lddude:lddude:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I spent the weekend at my friends house who has both. I was not a fan of streaming when I got there. I'm still not convinced but have warmed up enough to consider an Apple TV. Agree with nova. The cost vs satellite however is hard to overlook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The audio/video quality is not nearly as far off from Blu-Ray as some seem to think. Maybe it has something to do with streaming speed/quality as I have Google Fiber. The titles listed as HD and 5.1 sound pretty good on Netflix.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW a mixed bag here 
Thank you guys for the feedback I will have to try Prime.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

nova said:


> I have both and really don't see much difference in picture quality or hear much difference in audio quality. Interface OTOH there is a huge difference with Netflix being much more user friendly. I liken Netflix and Amazon Prime picture to a good DVD and the audio... meh, it's okay but does not compare to a Blu-ray.


Same here. I don't see, nor hear much difference.


----------



## Bretcoe (Dec 22, 2015)

I have both and find that they were similar in quality. Though we usually only watch Netflix or Amazon in the living room our bedroom. 

I like Amazon's paid movie selection, though it's slow to get new material. Redbox bluray wins that category.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

JBrax said:


> The audio/video quality is not nearly as far off from Blu-Ray as some seem to think. Maybe it has something to do with streaming speed/quality as I have Google Fiber. The titles listed as HD and 5.1 sound pretty good on Netflix.


I am the lucky winner of a Netflix gift card! Tried it out but am so far disappointed in PQ on a 60" plasma via Comcast 105Mbps internet. Non-HD shows exhibit visible pixelation. HD content is not much better IMO, with somewhat blurry images and frequent artifacts/stuttering. The quality seems to be the same regardless of whether I use my Oppo 95 or PS3 as the "source." Would running a hardwired ethernet improve PQ?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I tend to agree Lou. It's definitely an upgrade from dvd but I notice artifacts as well. Not a lot unlike satellite. Still, for 10 buck a month I could still afford to buy all the reference BDs I care too. I also don't like that it's not current. And no, I don't think a hard line would help. Run speed test on your phone/PS3, and see if your router/PS3 is transferring the data at 105mb. Usually wifi loses a little but even if it cut your bandwidth in half, you'd still be ok. I'm pretty sure most of the issue is just compression. Exactly why I've held off. I'm trying a 30day free trial currently. Still a lot to like, gonna try prime next. Yay...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> I tend to agree Lou. It's definitely an upgrade from dvd but I notice artifacts as well. Not a lot unlike satellite. Still, for 10 buck a month I could still afford to buy all the reference BDs I care too. I also don't like that it's not current. And no, I don't think a hard line would help. Run speed test on your phone/PS3, and see if your router/PS3 is transferring the data at 105mb. Usually wifi loses a little but even if it cut your bandwidth in half, you'd still be ok. I'm pretty sure most of the issue is just compression. Exactly why I've held off. I'm trying a 30day free trial currently. Still a lot to like, gonna try prime next. Yay...


Thanks, Willis, and good point - sacrifice some quality for cost savings! I'll take your advice and test our connection. My son says he's having issues with XBox. But I am a little surprised more than a few people (here and elsewhere) think the quality is better than DVD. Maybe the Oppo upconverts them better than other players, because I'm really satisfied with most I watch. :huh:


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I very rarely use amazon prime video. I use netflix very often. I think the audio and video quality are pretty much the same like others have said. I wouldn't care to watch anything that wasn't HD though. Netflix is definitely easier/more convenient to use, however.


----------



## thecrowe (Jan 21, 2016)

I like Amazon


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

asere said:


> Which has better video and audio? Won't the audio be compressed with either one compared to bluray?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


For my taste Amazon has a much better selection of movies but I can't get DD 5.1 to stream and it only plays in standard definition. I am using a PC to connect with.
Netflix has a better SQ and high def but I don't like their library as much,

Netflix has a windows app for my PC which is great. Amazon makes me access through a browser which sucks compared to the Netflix app. 

I LOVE the Qello concert subscription I get through Amazon.


----------

